# Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius



## bardy (27. September 2013)

Hallo, könnte mir jemand bitte den Unterschied der beiden genannten Ruten nennen? Die AX gibt es in im Gegensatz zur "normalen" in zwei Wurfgewichten.  Was ist sonst anders? Gruß


----------



## d0ni (27. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Ich denke das ist einfach das neue/angepasste Modell 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArD4jgDW7Vo

bei Minute 15:30 ca


Aber bin mir natürlich nich sicher grad


----------



## bardy (27. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Danke, die AX hat dieses Balanceteil am Korkgriffende zum eindrehen von Gewichten nicht mehr. Hoffentlich ist sie nicht zu Kopflastig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Die Rute sieht um einiges anders aus, ist anders aufgebaut, Ringe anders usw. Ob die wirklich gleichwertig sind, würde ich erstmal abwarten. Eine andere Produktionscharge ist das definitiv!

Bei einem guten Werbenamen steht heutzutage immer zu befürchten, dass man dem Kunden unter gleichem Namen und schönen Versprechungen was billigeres verticken möchte ... 

Also mal sehe was rauskommt, wenn man die orginale und das remake wirklich nebeneinander ausprobiert! :m


----------



## mabo1992 (29. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Ich hoffe mal, das die Aspius bei uns auf der Messe in 2 Wochen vorgestellt wird. Begrappeln würde ich sie gerne und mal sehen vielleicht gibts ja einen guten Preis und würde sie gleich mitnehmen und antesten. Weil Meine Daiwa hab ich gestern leider in die ewigen Jagdgründe geschickt:c:c:c


----------



## Taxidermist (29. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

@Mabo,also nen guten Preis bekommst du jetzt höchstens auf das Auslaufmodell und sicher nicht auf die Neue!

Jürgen


----------



## mabo1992 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Mabo,also nen guten Preis bekommst du jetzt höchstens auf das Auslaufmodell und sicher nicht auf die Neue!
> 
> Jürgen



Kann sein, aber wenn dann hab ich sie wenigstens mal Begrappeln können:g. Weil bei uns führt kein Angelladen Shimano, besser gesagt, es gibt kaum vernünftige Ruten ala Greys Prowla, Shimano oder Abu etc. Nur billigkram und wenn ich müsste ich mal 50km fahren um eine ordentliche Auswahl an Ruten zu haben#d. Interessant wäre die Rute auf jeden Fall, vielleicht gibs ja bald ein Erfahrungsbericht zu der Rute#c


----------



## bardy (30. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Hallo, ich hab die AX bei meinem Händler für 145 bekommen können  Leider kann ich sie nicht mit der "Alten" vergleichen,  da ich die alte nicht kenne... Zur AX kann ich aber sagen,  das sie recht kopflastig ist und leider kein Balance system hat. Versuche mal so die Kappe abzubekommen um sie auszubalancieren.
Gruß


----------



## mabo1992 (30. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*



bardy schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab die AX bei meinem Händler für 145 bekommen können  Leider kann ich sie nicht mit der "Alten" vergleichen,  da ich die alte nicht kenne... Zur AX kann ich aber sagen,  das sie recht kopflastig ist und leider kein Balance system hat. Versuche mal so die Kappe abzubekommen um sie auszubalancieren.
> Gruß



Stell bitte mal ein Erfahrungsbericht rein wie sich beim fischen verhält, Köderkontakt und besonders ob mit dem Wurfgewicht wieder "untertrieben" wird. Viel Glück beim Ausbalancieren. Vielleicht wird sie es später mal oder doch die alte...


----------



## bardy (30. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Habe mal ein paar Fotos gemacht:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Schöne Bilders gemacht!

Der schraubbare Vorgriff ist schon mal ein Unterschied.
Meiner Meinung nach eine Verschlechterung, ich mag das "wackelige" nicht. 
Andere finden den vlt. angenehmer oder schöner.
Der neue Korkgriff hinten wirkt um einiges länger bei dieser 2,70m Rute.

Das Typkürzel ist noch ein bischen länger und noch unaussprechlicher.

Dass da immer noch 7-28g draufsteht, sollte doch 14-40g sein laut dem Video hier im Forum ...


----------



## bardy (30. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Es gibt nun zwei wurfgewichte, einmal die 28er wie ich sie habe und einmal die 40er. 
Die 28er wirkt auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr steif. 

Ich geh mal ans Wasser und mache eben paar Würfe auch wenn es hier stark windig ist.

Gruß


----------



## bardy (30. September 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

So wieder da. Hier mal mein kleiner Bericht.

Habe Köpfe von 12 - 21 Gramm getestet. Köderführung war trotz Wind mit allen Köpfen gut möglich, hatte guten Kontakt zum Köder. Als optimalen Kopf würde ich einen 14 - 17er einschätzen. Wenn man allerdings Köpfe unter 12 Gramm fischen möchte würde ich persönlich wohl eine andere Rute empfehlen. Ab 21 Gramm Kopf merkt man, dass die Rute langsam die obere Grenze des Wurfgewichtes erreicht. Gewaltwurf mit 21 Gramm Kopf war zwar ohne Problem möglich, aber die Aufladung ist nicht mehr optimal. Fischen kann man die AX mit Sicherheit aber auch mit einem 24er Kopf noch gut. 
Das Wurfgewicht wird m.M.n. zu gering angegeben. Die 28g Wurfgewicht der AX Aspius entsprechen eher einer 40 oder 50 Gramm Rute. Die 40g Wurfgewicht AX Aspius wird somit wahrscheinlich einer 60g Rute entsprechen. Für meinen Geschmack könnte die 28 Gramm AX Aspius aber noch ruhig noch etwas straffer sein.
Die allgemeine Verarbeitung der Rute wirkt ganz gut, auch die Ringe machen einen schönen und stabilen Eindruck.
Was mir absolut nicht gefallen hat ist, dass der Kork vor der Rolle zur Rutenspitze hin dicker wird. Da ich gerne meinen Zeigefinger auf den Blank lege ist das so nun schlecht möglich.. Werde daher den Kork vor der Rolle etwas abschleifen um eine Verjüngung zur Spitze hin zu erhalten. Ausbalanciert habe ich die Rute vorhin mit 33 Gramm, wobei ich so immer noch eine leichte Kopflastigkeit habe. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich eine leicht Kopflastigkeit einer vollen Balance vorziehe.

Das von mir zu dem Thema 

Gruß


----------



## mabo1992 (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Danke für den kurzen Bericht. Klingt ja ganz wie die Alte nur bissel Optisch geändert...hm vielleicht hole ich mir nächsten Monat ne gebrauchte Aspius... dürfte ja jetzt relativ günstig bekommen zu sein|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> vielleicht hole ich mir nächsten Monat ne gebrauchte Aspius... dürfte ja jetzt relativ günstig bekommen zu sein|kopfkrat


Das träumst Du nur :m -- schau mal bei ebay einige Zeit lang, wo es gebrauchte bessere Yasei u.a. Shimano-Ruten gibt ... 
Lieferbarkeit+Verfügbarkeit ist ein weiteres nun schon jahrelang bestehendes Reizthema.


----------



## Scaara (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Ich muss das Thema nochmal hoch holen, da ich mit dem Gedanken einer neuen Aspius spiele...

Ich hatte die gestern mal in der Hand. Leider ohne Vergleich mit der alten. Hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen, dass keine Möglichkeit für Kontergewichte mehr besteht finde ich wirklich schade. Das wäre der einzige Grund für mich eine Alte zu nehmen. 

Gibt es mittlerweile vielleicht schon mehr Erfahrung zu der Rute?

Ich könnte eine neue eventuell um die 135€ bekommen durch einen 20% Gutschein, da ist die Rute wirklich verlockend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Ob die Ruten alt+neu wirklich gleichwertig und vor allem vom Blank her gleich sind, weiß man wirklich erst, wenn man beide nebeneinander gefischt hat.
Außerdem: Die Yasei Aspius war bisher zu gut vom Blank her. Merkt man schnell, wenn man sie mal neben der Riege der gleichlangen 14-40g oder 20-50g Ruten der Aspire,Antares,Lesath stellt und vergleicht.

Auf Dauer kann das auch den Shimano-Produktmanagern nicht verborgen bleiben.  
Alleine der Name, absolut unpassend bei der (alten) 2,7m Rute, während zur 3m Rute das schon weit eher passen tut.

Was auf jeden Fall schon mal ungleichwertig ist, ist der schraubbare Vorgriff. Hab ich an der Yasei Pike nun ziemlicj gleich vorliegen.
Und das Dingens ist auch zugeschraubt wackelig, schwebt vorne förmlich in der Luft. Und bei wackelig ist das taktile an der Stelle ganz sicher gestört!
Von daher schon mal ein Minuspunkt, vor allem wenn man Gufieren und taktil fischen will. Und nicht selber den Griff neu machen will oder kann.


----------



## Scholle 0 (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Vor kurzen gab es hier das Video "Shimanoprodukte 2014 "
Leider kann ich das Video hier nicht mehr finden.
Aber ich glaube das in dem Video auf die Unterschiede der Aspius eingegangen wurde. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist der Blank der selbe .
Die Ringe wurden leicht versetzt ,
Rollenhalter und Griffteil neu.
MfG Scholle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Video inzwischen hier zu sehen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ArD4jgDW7Vo

ab 15:40 Aspius 
"das schwere Modell"
"WG Bereich 7-28g verfehlt war"
"ausgebessert 14-40g, verträgt aber immer noch deutlich mehr"

Mal anbei, Hr. Daniel Draheim #h: wenn man es schon sooo lange weiß, wieso dann immer noch die Kunden-verwirrenden WGs |kopfkrat

Wenn man genau hinschaut und die "alte" 7-28g kennt, sieht man dass die gezeigte deutlich dicker. 
(Ich schätze von meinen Shoppinginspektionen, ca. der alte Yasei Shad -80g könnte darin sein, mit leichterer #6 Beringung nun).

Nochmal: Die gezeigte Rute ist nicht die neue 2.7m Aspius AX 7-28g, sondern 2.7m Aspius AX 14-40g.

Finde ich an sich gut, wenn es noch ein neues stärkeres Modell gibt -- noch was als Ergänzung zum shoppen! :m


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Was fürn Schwachsinn? Da machen die endlich nen vernünftigen Griff dran und vergessen die Kontergewichtsschraube???

Die Rute hätte so gut werden können....


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

was passt dir am alten griff nicht? zu kurzer vorgriff oder was anderes?


----------



## Jamdoumo (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Genau der ist bei der Alten definitiv zu winzig ausgefallen. Ständig hatte man den Blank in der Hand. Ich finds ätzend...ist aber Geschmackssache!


----------



## nordbeck (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

jap das stimmt wohl. mir machts nichts aus weil ich so noch leichter die finger auf den blank legen kann. aber jeder wie ers mag


----------



## riverboy (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Hallo an alle Boardies !

Wer hat Erfahrung mit der Shimano Yasei Aspius AX (Modell 2014) mit WG 7-28g ? Wie würdet ihr das reelle WG einschätzen, welches wäre das Minimum an Jigkopfgewicht wo man einigermaßen noch den Grundkontakt gut spürt, bzw. wo sich die Rute noch auflädt. Macht es Sinn die Rute mit Jigköpfen von 10-14 g an Shads von 7,5/8 cm einzusetzen oder ist die Rute für solche Köder bereits überdimensioniert und man spürt kaum den Grund ?
Ich besitze bereits die alte Aspius und bei Jigköpfen unter 17 g habe ich einfach zu wenig Gefühl. Daher überlege ich mir evtl. die Aspius MH anzuschaffen. Bitte nur Infos zu der neuen Aspius mit WG 7-28 g.

Gruß riverboy #h


----------



## Tino34 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Ich habe die gefischt mit Jigs von 18-28gr und 10-12cm Gufi (Shaker 4,5er oder Kingshad 11cm und Lieblingsköder 10+12cm).

Da ist auch das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht. Mir persönlich hat der Stecken gut gefallen, aber für die o.g. Köder / Gewichte hab ich es gerne ein Takken straffer!!! Rute hat aber eine Top Rückmeldung. Ich würde einschätzen das die Rute bestens für 12 - 24gr Jigs und den o.g. Gufis geeignet ist.

PS ich hab diese nur im Stillwasser gefischt!


----------



## oldhesse (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Hi,

ich hab die MH. Kann leider aber nicht die Unterschiede zur H vergleichen, da mir diese fehlt. Ich bin zudem auch recht frisch im Thema und habe nicht den großen Erfahrungsschatz wie viele andere hier.

Im Vergleich zur Aspius MH habe ich noch eine Greys Prowla Spin9 GS Lure 40-80. Da merkt man natürlich deutliche Unterschiede. Ich fische i.d.R. am Rhein an den Buhnen, da gefällt mir die Greys deutlich besser obwohl ich 20g < Jigköpfe verwende. Ich hab mit der Greys da einfach mehr Rückmeldung. Muss hier auch deutlich machen, dass mir alles über 20g Jigköpfe bisher einfach kein Spaß gemacht hat und ich deshalb lieber mit Wobbler fische als die dicken Brecher dranzumachen. 12cm Wobbler und Spinner laufen an der Greys sehr gut. Deshalb bevorzuge ich diese im moment.

An Seen empfinde ich die weichere Spitze der Aspius MH dafür besser. Mit 7g Jigköpfen machts auch Spaß, darunter war ich noch nicht. Mini Wobbler mit 4,5cm waren mit der MH nicht besser zu führen als mit der Greys. Dafür ist sie ja aber auch nicht konzipiert.


----------



## riverboy (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Evtl. wäre auch ein Vergleich zu der Shimano Sustain (neues Modell 2015) 2,70 m WG 7-28 g interesssant. Über die Rute gibt es kaum Berichte, ist ja auch neu am Markt, kaum teuerer als die Aspius. Die Parameter sind sehr vielversprechend, die Rute soll ja mit angegebenen 143 g, über 40g leichter als die Aspius AX MH, bei gleichem WG sein. Die Frage ist ob, sie auch ähnlich gut zum Guffieren geeignet ist und ähnlich Kopflastig ist und wenn ja, ob es die Möglichkeit zum Ausgleich mi Kontergewichten besteht ? Hat schon jemand die Sustain 2,70 m WG 7-28 g gefischt ?

Gruß riverboy #h


----------



## Ruti Island (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Hatte die Sustain schonmal in der Hand, hab sie aber direkt wieder zurück gelegt, weil ich diesem JDM-Style gar nichts abgewinnen kann.
Werkseitig besteht definitiv keine Möglichkeit zur Anbringung von Kontergewichten.


----------



## RayZero (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Hatte die Sustain schonmal in der Hand, hab sie aber direkt wieder zurück gelegt, weil ich diesem JDM-Style gar nichts abgewinnen kann.
> Werkseitig besteht definitiv keine Möglichkeit zur Anbringung von Kontergewichten.



Was meinst du mit JDM-Style? Split-Grip? Ist doch was feines #g


----------



## Ruti Island (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*



RayZero schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit JDM-Style? Split-Grip? Ist doch was feines #g




Wenn das dieses kleine Stummelchen am Ende des Griffs bezeichnet, dann meine ich es [emoji16]


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*

Hier ist ja auch noch so ein Thread :m
(und von damals wo ich die noch nicht alle hatte.)

Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:
ASP90N  SHIMANO "Yasei Aspius"    2.70m  7-28g (-60g) SYAASP27     Mod.2012  1.Generation
ASP100  SHIMANO "Yasei Aspius"    3.00m  7-28g (-60g) SYAASP30     Mod.2012 
ASP90MH SHIMANO "Yasei Aspius AX" 2.70m  7-28g (-35g) SYAAXASP27MH Mod.2014  2.Generation
ASP90H  SHIMANO "Yasei Aspius AX" 2.70m 14-40g (-60g) SYAAXASP27H  Mod.2014

Die neuen fallen entgegen den ersten Zweifeln erstaunlich gut aus.
Das fehlende Balancesystem läßt sich nach abnehmen(brechen) der kleinen Goldkappe auch leicht selber nachbessern.
Der (relativ zu sonst) sehr kurze Vorschraubgriff sitzt hier sogar mal einigermaßen fest, bischen Pilzförmig auseinandergehend gegenüber dem vorheringen spitzrund zulaufenden ist er aber.
Die Untergrifflänge ist bei den neuen durchschnittlich passender, beide gleich lang, die alten waren bei ASP90N recht kurz und bei der ASP300 recht lang.

Die ASP90H/SYAAXASP27H ist der Ersatz für die ASP90N/SYAASP27, "die Zanderrute".

Die ASP90MH/SYAAXASP27MH passt für mich gut genau eine Stufe darunter. Und ist gut ähnlich und ein sehr guter Ersatz zur bekannten CMW SS3 9' -60g.


----------



## riverboy (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Unterschied Shimano Yasei AX Aspius zur Yasei Aspius*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier ist ja auch noch so ein Thread :m
> (und von damals wo ich die noch nicht alle hatte.)
> 
> Hier mal eine kleine Übersicht:
> ...



Genau für diesen Zweck, bräuchte ich eine Rute, die eine Stufe unter der "alten" Aspius liegt und geeignet ist für Jigköpfe bis 17 Gramm.

Gruß riverboy #6


----------

